# Sugar Substitute



## milford (Mar 11, 2017)

I am interested in using sugar substitutes for certain bakery recipes. I have Splenda and Zing. Both use half as much as regular sugar. (1 cup sugar=1/2 cup Splenda or Zing.) 
Since you're not using a full cup in volume, what happens to the missing 1/2 cup of volume? How will that affect a cake recipe?


----------



## msmofet (Mar 14, 2017)

I like to use Ideal. It is cup for cup as sugar. It has the same density as sugar so no adjustments necessary for baking. They have regular, confectioners and brown (which is completely no calorie unlike Splenda which is half real brown sugar).


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 15, 2017)

*msm*, "Splenda" is different from "Splenda Brown Sugar". The second item is a pre-mixed blend of 1/2 Splenda and 1/2 real brown sugar. Hence, the calories. For products like that, I do my own blending from my own stock - so much cheaper.




milford said:


> I am interested in using sugar substitutes for certain bakery recipes. I have Splenda and Zing. *Both use half as much as regular sugar. (1 cup sugar=1/2 cup Splenda* or Zing.)
> Since you're not using a full cup in volume, what happens to the missing 1/2 cup of volume? How will that affect a cake recipe?


*milford*, are you sure about that? I've been using Splenda for years and my box says to measure Splenda just as if it's sugar. I thought maybe the info on the box was dated, since I just refill it from a bulk bag of Splenda (or a private label knock-off), but the Splenda website says the same thing: *measure for measure, Splenda or sugar are the same.*

I've baked with Splenda for ages, but I use it as a substitute for only 1/2 of the sugar called for in a recipe. The rest of it is real sugar. I kinda eyeball 1/2 of the volume of sugar into a measuring cup, then top off with the sugar. Makes it easier to level off. It works great.


----------

